# Lighted case should we worry about the hinges?



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got my blue lighted case today and I have to say it is really sharp looking. I am very happy with it. I can't help worrying about the hinge system and the kindle cracking though, it is just ingrained in me from my K2 days. I am considering putting a bit of Velcro on the back to hold it down on the right. Not sure if Velcro will stick to the case lining though. 

Anyone else worried about this?


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

If you follow the instructions there is no reason to worry.  I wouldn't attach Velcro -- first because it's not needed and second because it might damage the coating that's on the back of the Kindle.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Not worried at all..... it's not like you hold it with the weight of the Kindle hanging on the hinges. With it supported by the cover, even when upright, seems like it would be secure and safe.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

erin22 said:


> I got my blue lighted case today and I have to say it is really sharp looking. I am very happy with it. I can't help worrying about the hinge system and the kindle cracking though, it is just ingrained in me from my K2 days. I am considering putting a bit of Velcro on the back to hold it down on the right. Not sure if Velcro will stick to the case lining though.
> 
> Anyone else worried about this?


Yep, I like my new Amazon cover, but it does worry me too. The kindle can move around if you happen to not hold it perfectly straight all of the time. When I'm reading I end up having to get up and do things for the kids, etc. so even though I am really careful with my kindle all of the time, I have to be even more careful now that nothing is holding the right side down. I take the elastic band and hook it over the top right corner when I am reading and that makes it way more secure in case I happen to move it the wrong way. I am used to the Oberon covers for my K2 and my kindle never moved in those.


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

LibbyD said:


> If you follow the instructions there is no reason to worry. I wouldn't attach Velcro -- first because it's not needed and second because it might damage the coating that's on the back of the Kindle.


Following the directions for attaching the Kindle doesnt really have anything to do with the fact that there is nothing holding down the right side of the Kindle and it can easily get pulled away from the back cover causing strain on the plastic where the hinges attach.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

erin22 said:


> Following the directions for attaching the Kindle doesnt really have anything to do with the fact that there is nothing holding down the right side of the Kindle and it can easily get pulled away from the back cover causing strain on the plastic where the hinges attach.


Mine doesn't pull away on the right side at all. I followed the directions, at first it did pull a little, then I read the fine print that said if you can see any of the gold on the hinge you either don't have it on the hinge "tight enough" (meaning the hinge deep enough into the kindle, or-and this is what I did- didn't slide the top hinge back up after I put the kindle on the hinges. Now it doesn't lift enough to slip paper under, never mind velcro.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

LauraB said:


> Mine doesn't pull away on the right side at all. I followed the directions, at first it did pull a little, then I read the fine print that said if you can see any of the gold on the hinge you either don't have it on the hinge "tight enough" (meaning the hinge deep enough into the kindle, or-and this is what I did- didn't slide the top hinge back up after I put the kindle on the hinges. Now it doesn't lift enough to slip paper under, never mind velcro.


I agree - the first time I put it on, the gold disappeared immediately. Later on I took it out then put it back in and noticed the gold showing. That's when I noticed the part in the directions about the gold, and it does make a big difference. I don't know if the original Amazon cover had two toned hinges as the only hinged cover I had for K2 was the Cole Haan, but it is a good feature they implemented to ensure it is installed correctly.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

erin22 said:


> Following the directions for attaching the Kindle doesnt really have anything to do with the fact that there is nothing holding down the right side of the Kindle and it can easily get pulled away from the back cover causing strain on the plastic where the hinges attach.


Oh. Sorry. I should have also said DON'T OPEN IT FROM THE BACK. There is actually a little bit of common sense involved.


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow okay I am done in this thread since so far I have been told I dont know how to follow directions and have no common sense.


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

Frankly, i'm a bit surprised Amazon didn't redesign the case. There must have been more than a few complaints.

I guess they didn't have enough returns to warrant a redesign. Either that, or it's some sort of corporate denial thing and culpability issue.

Either way, the problem is forgetting that you have to handle the thing with kid gloves , and it swings on the hinge while you wonder if it's stressing the insides. 

It may not break, but it makes some of us nervous.  A bad design i think. (we've been saying it now for how long?)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine doesn't swing from the back, or any other way.  It doesn't lift from the back at all when I handle it or the case. Sure I could force it to do it, but it is clear which side is the front. And I have no intention of attempting to force it to swing. It just doesn't do it naturally. I don't know how to explain it in type as I'm a visual person.


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

LauraB said:


> Mine doesn't swing from the back, or any other way. It doesn't lift from the back at all when I handle it or the case. Sure I could force it to do it, but it is clear which side is the front. And I have no intention of attempting to force it to swing. It just doesn't do it naturally. I don't know how to explain it in type as I'm a visual person.


That's right, at least with the new case it's obvious which side is the front. The first hinge case they made, as I remember it, wasn't so clear.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

The lighted and unlighted covers must be different. I do know how to follow directions also and I know I have mine hooked correctly (I've had hinge covers before). My only directions included were: hook, rotate, slide, release..each with a picture. That's it for directions. There is no gold on the hinges for the unlighted cover (or at least mine). Everything is black and it most certainly will still move on the right side if you happen to tip it a little bit other than reading position. Yes, the front is obvious and no one would open it backwards, but other things do happen. Like kids or adults that may not know it can't be tipped or flipped a little bit.



LibbyD said:


> Oh. Sorry. I should have also said DON'T OPEN IT FROM THE BACK. There is actually a little bit of common sense involved.


This was quite rude and uncalled for I think...we are adults here and know which are the fronts and backs of the covers. You can't see her cover and if it happens to be like mine, it will pull away from the back quite easily. Any item being manufactured always has a small variance and her's just may have more wiggle room than yours.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

I have the Amazon cover without the light and like it a lot, but there were no fine print directions, just four pictures with minimal print and my hinges are completely black. _And _ there is lots of give on the right side. I know not to pick it up from the back, but if I don't hold the cover/K3 just so, there is some separation. I think there must be some variance among hinges/covers out there. Velcro is a likely addition to my cover in the near future (as soon as I get the skin on) at this point.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I had an Amazon cover for my k2 before I bought my Oberon, and when the elastic wasn't around the front I sometimes accidently started opening it from the back. I am just more human and imperfect that I would like to be, it seems. I also had trouble removing the cover since mine came without the little instruction sheet that most seem to come with. I nearly destroyed it trying to remove it. (Note to self: great force is not required for removing a hinged cover! LOL    )

I would still consider hinges, but right now I am waiting to see what covers, if any, come out with corners. I am also considering a simple sleeve, such as the M-edge Touring sleeve.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Someone mentioned either using a little Velcro on that right side or possibly that double-sided tape that can be re-positioned.  If anyone tries anything and it works great, please post it on the boards somewhere b/c I am one who would probably like a little extra security over there too.  Mine is due to be here Mon or Tues so I'll check it out and see what I think when the time comes.


----------



## groucho (Aug 4, 2010)

I was just thinking....instead of double-sided tape, how about one or two small wads of Blu-Tack on the right (free side) of the Kindle?  Will that not do the trick?


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

erin22 said:


> I got my blue lighted case today and I have to say it is really sharp looking. I am very happy with it. I can't help worrying about the hinge system and the kindle cracking though, it is just ingrained in me from my K2 days. I am considering putting a bit of Velcro on the back to hold it down on the right. Not sure if Velcro will stick to the case lining though.
> 
> Anyone else worried about this?


I'm not. It seems very solid to me.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> The lighted and unlighted covers must be different. I do know how to follow directions also and I know I have mine hooked correctly (I've had hinge covers before). My only directions included were: hook, rotate, slide, release..each with a picture. That's it for directions. There is no gold on the hinges for the unlighted cover (or at least mine). Everything is black and it most certainly will still move on the right side if you happen to tip it a little bit other than reading position.


You are correct about the hinges being different between the lighted and unlighted cases. The lighted cases have gold hinges as this is how the power from the Kindle is transmitted to power the light. Since this isn't needed on the unlighted covers, those hinges are black.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

You just need to follow those directions and not try and do it as I tried which was to do it sans directions.  Luckily I was able to pull the K3 back off the hinges and redo it without damaging it.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Dan said:


> You just need to follow those directions and not try and do it as I tried which was to do it sans directions. Luckily I was able to pull the K3 back off the hinges and redo it without damaging it.


I have the cover without the light, I did follow the (pictures) directions and I honestly don't know how I could get it on any better than it is currently. It still leaves the right side too loose, IMO.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

erin22 said:


> I got my blue lighted case today and I have to say it is really sharp looking. I am very happy with it. I can't help worrying about the hinge system and the kindle cracking though, it is just ingrained in me from my K2 days. I am considering putting a bit of Velcro on the back to hold it down on the right. Not sure if Velcro will stick to the case lining though.
> 
> Anyone else worried about this?


Some people just need to worry about something. I have a colleague at work like this. At those rare times when there seems to be nothing to worry about he worries about that. 

On a more helpful note, I found this little clip thingy to be very effective for locking down my DX to the back cover making it impossible to absentmindedly open from the back regardless the number margaritas I've had. I'll have to check it out on the lighted cover when I get it.




























http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003F5C0PK/ref=oss_product


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

PaulGuy said:


> Some people just need to worry about something. I have a colleague at work like this. At those rare times when there seems to be nothing to worry about he worries about that.


Thanks for your very helpful opinion, it added a lot to the discussion.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

PaulGuy said:


> Some people just need to worry about something. I have a colleague at work like this. At those rare times when there seems to be nothing to worry about he worries about that.
> 
> On a more helpful note, I found this little clip thingy to be very effective for locking down my DX to the back cover making it impossible to absentmindedly open from the back regardless the number margaritas I've had. I'll have to check it out on the lighted cover when I get it.


Thank you for this link PaulGuy. I have the Amazon light cover and love it. I have not been too worried about the right side of my K3 but I like that clip. Please let us know how it works. A little added security doesn't hurt. Margaritas? I'm thinking that sounds good on Sunday afternoon. You are a true inspiration in so many ways.


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep, it makes me nervous. *I* know to be careful, but I have a 7 year old, and accidents happen. There are Command adhesive trips for hanging pictures that are like velcro - there are two sides, one for the wall and one for the frame (or, one for the Kindle and one for the case). I think I will try it.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

PaulGuy said:


> Some people just need to worry about something. I have a colleague at work like this. At those rare times when there seems to be nothing to worry about he worries about that.
> 
> This description fit my Mother perfectly. Still chuckling about it.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> On a more helpful note, I found this little clip thingy to be very effective for locking down my DX to the back cover making it impossible to absentmindedly open from the back regardless the number margaritas I've had. I'll have to check it out on the lighted cover when I get it.


Thanks for the suggestion. Though I'm still leading towards velcro, that seems a good option. I don't think it's a matter of needing or wanting to worry about something, though. Enough people had problems with the K2 case and their Kindles cracking that it seems reasonable to want a more stable way to hold the K3 in its case.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

lonestar said:


> I have not been too worried about the right side of my K3 but I like that clip. Please let us know how it works.


Will do.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got a non-lighted cover.  I'll use it since initially its basically the only game in town until the third party folks catch up and I can find either a hingeless cover I like, or one with suitable right side restraints.

I do have some concerns over the hinge system without suitable restrain on the right side. 

I question Amazon's decision to do away with the right side restraints. The original K2 hinge covers came out without right side restraints and it generated a fairly large number of complaints, enough so that Amazon acknowledged the issue enough to redesign the covers to add right side restraints and then designed the KDX covers the same way (with restraints). It seems odd that Amazon has now chosen to ignore the issues and offer up K3 covers without the restraints.  To me, it seems as if there is some logic missing here to tacitly agree that a hinged cover without restraints can cause issues and then turn around and offer up those kinds of covers again, especially since they could have very easily incorporated right side straps (or a velcro attachment) since the magnet won't work in this case. 

I really wish Amazon would have provided at least mock-ups to the third party manufacturers but fully understand their reasons for not doing so.  Amazon will sell a  lot of their own covers that will end up being tossed aside once the third party manufacturers start coming out with better covers.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> I found this little clip thingy to be very effective for locking down my DX to the back cover making it impossible to absentmindedly open from the back regardless the number margaritas I've had. I'll have to check it out on the lighted cover when I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After receiving my lighted cover today I discovered this clip will not work with it. The back cover is too thick. But trying it on the front leads me to believe it might be fine for the none lighted cover.

Also, it seems to me Amazon has made some improvement on the hinge design which makes it a bit stiffer and perhaps less likely to allow accidental opening from the back.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> After receiving my lighted cover today I discovered this clip will not work with it. The back cover is too thick. But trying it on the front leads me to believe it might be fine for the none lighted cover.
> 
> Also, it seems to me Amazon has made some improvement on the hinge design which makes it a bit stiffer and perhaps less likely to allow accidental opening from the back.


So, the clip wouldn't be too big for the smaller K3? I went ahead and ordered one last night because it seemed worth a try before resorting to Velcro. My concern was whether it would get too close to the screen. Hopefully it will work with my unlighted cover. I'm still not liking the play on the right side of the cover.

I was wondering if maybe the K3 is constructed differently so cracking isn't as much of a concern? Oh, well. Not like Amazon is likely to become chatty about how they came to their design decisions.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm also not happy with the right side not being secured, especially when I'm trying to pull the light out. But it occurred to me that might be why they didn't use the right hand strap, because that would somehow interfere with the light. Although I would have preferred a small strap that needed to be moved aside to access the light than no strap at all.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

kari said:


> Someone mentioned either using a little Velcro on that right side or possibly that double-sided tape that can be re-positioned. If anyone tries anything and it works great, please post it on the boards somewhere b/c I am one who would probably like a little extra security over there too. Mine is due to be here Mon or Tues so I'll check it out and see what I think when the time comes.


When my black lighted cover arrives today, I think I'm going to add a couple of mini glue dots to the inside of the back cover. Glue dots are easy to remove but have a pretty good hold. I'm more concerned if OTHER people pick up my cover incorrectly than myself, but I know it could happen. My brother almost did this with my K2 and the Amazon hinged cover in January. I thought I was going to have a heart attack. (Thank goodness were in the ICU waiting room, eh?)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not worried about opening it from the wrong side, but I would have preferred to have corner straps. Mine is pretty stiff and doesn't fold back real well. It makes me nervous when I fold it back that it might put strain on the hinges. I bought it as a temporary until I can buy the Oberon. I don't like the feel of the felt on the inside. I always have the Oberon made without the wool so I'm used to that. I got the red cover and it is a nice color.


----------



## tmeader (Aug 30, 2010)

I posted over at the Amazon discussion forum about this to get some other owners' opinions. Just wanted to see what everyone's take here was on the amount of wobble I have with my lighted case (particularly the top hinge). The concensus in the Amazon discussion seems to be that this isn't normal, so I've ordered a replacement case and will give that one a shot. Hopefully that's the issue, and not the slots in the Kindle itself. Anyhow, here's the video to show what I'm talking about:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OczTuhFBeyo

Absolutely loving my new Kindle other than this issue.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I have the Black non-lighted cover and I'm not worried.  I'll admit that I stayed away from this cover for my K2 because of the horror stories I heard but that appears to be mostly related to the original cover before Amazon added the elastic cord.

If my K3 cracks within the first year from using their cover I expect that Amazon will replace it.  I'll also insist that the cost of the cover be refunded.  If it cracks between year 1 and year 2 then Amex may cover it and SquareTrade definitely should cover it.  After that I won't worry at all because I'll have a K4!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

PaulGuy said:


> After receiving my lighted cover today I discovered this clip will not work with it. The back cover is too thick. But trying it on the front leads me to believe it might be fine for the none lighted cover.
> 
> Also, it seems to me Amazon has made some improvement on the hinge design which makes it a bit stiffer and perhaps less likely to allow accidental opening from the back.


Well, too bad on that clip. I was hoping it would give me the added security. It would be nice to have that right side secured in some way. I agree with you that the hinge system seems better this time. My K2 was scratched by the hinge hooks and it was very difficult to get the cover off when I decided to change to a different cover.

This cover seems more secure. I'm hoping someone comes up with a clip for the K3. That would make me feel better. I really do like the cover with the light.

Thanks PaulGuy. If you find something else, let us know and I will do the same.

Have a great evening.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

PaulGuy said:


> After receiving my lighted cover today I discovered this clip will not work with it. The back cover is too thick. But trying it on the front leads me to believe it might be fine for the none lighted cover.
> 
> Also, it seems to me Amazon has made some improvement on the hinge design which makes it a bit stiffer and perhaps less likely to allow accidental opening from the back.


I bought this clip and it arrived yesterday. It works great on the Amazon non-lighted case! It fits snugly but not tight. I've tipped it sideways and all around and the clip does not fall off or move. I suppose if it took a hard fall it may jar it loose, but I'm hoping that doesn't happen. Looks like this is a good cheap solution for the wiggle room.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> Some people just need to worry about something. I have a colleague at work like this. At those rare times when there seems to be nothing to worry about he worries about that.
> 
> On a more helpful note, I found this little clip thingy to be very effective for locking down my DX to the back cover making it impossible to absentmindedly open from the back regardless the number margaritas I've had. I'll have to check it out on the lighted cover when I get it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003F5C0PK/ref=oss_product


Drat! I just ordered this yesterday. (I just saw where you wrote it didn't fit the lighted cover.) Well, at least it should qualify for a free return. That irks me though, because the description says that it does work with the lighted cover.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I bought this clip and it arrived yesterday. It works great on the Amazon non-lighted case!


My clip came yesterday and I'm not sure it's the answer for me. I thoughtit would be a bit more grippy. So I'm back to thinking thin velcro will give a hold closer to what I want.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the lighted cover and use the elastic to secure it while reading.  Might be hard to explain but here goes......

I read with the front cover folded behind the back cover.  
First I remove the elastic and place it behind the back cover as you would when undoing the cover, then fold the front behind the back as you do while reading. 
So the elastic is now between the back and front covers (remember the front is now folded behind the back).  
then I lift the top edge of the elastic and place it over the top right corner of the Kindle, then, about an inch or two down from the top, I slip the leather tab on the elastic behind the back cover and between the two covers, this holds it in place and the elastic secures the top corner diagonally, stopping the kindle dropping forwards. 
So the top corner of the elastic is over the top corner of the Kindle, the rest of the elastic is behind the back cover, between the two covers........hope you get what I mean?  
Hard to explain but easy to do.

It also leaves the corner clear to pull out the light.....will try and get a photo.......


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

babyd said:


> I have the lighted cover and use the elastic to secure it while reading. Might be hard to explain but here goes......
> 
> I read with the front cover folded behind the back cover.
> First I remove the elastic and place it behind the back cover as you would when undoing the cover, then fold the front behind the back as you do while reading.
> ...


That works well while I'm reading. Thank you.

I'm still interested in the clip for holding the right side at all times. I emailed the seller. Maybe there is something else.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

Just taken a couple of pics, as you can see it holds without you gripping it together, hands free !


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay babyd, now that I've read your description on this thread, it's working much better for me.  I think starting with the elastic behind the cover is key to getting it to stay put.  Thanks!


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

kari said:


> Okay babyd, now that I've read your description on this thread, it's working much better for me. I think starting with the elastic behind the cover is key to getting it to stay put. Thanks!


glad its working now, I can get mine to stay hands free now


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

babyd said:


> I have the lighted cover and use the elastic to secure it while reading. Might be hard to explain but here goes......
> 
> I read with the front cover folded behind the back cover.
> First I remove the elastic and place it behind the back cover as you would when undoing the cover, then fold the front behind the back as you do while reading.
> ...


Yeah I did that too right after my K3 came but I wanted something more permanent too in case someone else picked it up or something.



Shetlander said:


> My clip came yesterday and I'm not sure it's the answer for me. I thoughtit would be a bit more grippy. So I'm back to thinking thin velcro will give a hold closer to what I want.


I know what you mean. Although it doesn't fall off it isn't quite grippy, but my new skin came today and I'm thinking that may be just the ticket...a very slight addition of thickness plus the matte finish...it may just be grippy enough.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Yeah I did that too right after my K3 came but I wanted something more permanent too in case someone else picked it up or something.


That's my fear. My brother emailed me to say that my nephew wanted to see the back of the K3 (while it was in the lighted cover). Thankfully he stopped him before he opened the back cover! I want something that will keep the back cover against the back of the K3. I was thinking that maybe some redline tape would work. (Double sided tape that has a red liner on one side that is pulled off.) Although I'm still leaning towards a couple of glue dots because at least they can be rubbed off with no residue.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Got my new skin on my K3 and then put two small Velcro circles on the back last night. The clip just wasn't doing it for me as far as gripping. I _know_ the back of the cover is different than the front in a variety of ways, but those ways diminish when I have it unlatched and it's a solid, darkish blue all over. And I must be impulsive/distracted enough that I've already picked up the cover from the back several times, so I want a good, tight hold. Plus the clip was a blot on the gorgeous skin. Anyway, the Velcro is working great so far and not adding significantly to the bulk, especially when closed with the elastic.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Shetlander said:


> Got my new skin on my K3 and then put two small Velcro circles on the back last night. The clip just wasn't doing it for me as far as gripping. I _know_ the back of the cover is different than the front in a variety of ways, but those ways diminish when I have it unlatched and it's a solid, darkish blue all over. And I must be impulsive/distracted enough that I've already picked up the cover from the back several times, so I want a good, tight hold. Plus the clip was a blot on the gorgeous skin. Anyway, the Velcro is working great so far and not adding significantly to the bulk, especially when closed with the elastic.


I wondered if the velcro would add too much bulk on the right side. I didn't want the kindle sitting at an angle due to the velcro there....so it sits pretty much even?

I think the glue dot is a good idea, but how would that come off of the inside fabric of the cover? I know it would rub right off of the kindle or skin, but not sure about the fabric.

Nothing seems to be the perfect solution. I wish Amazon would have designed this a little better and had something already in place to hold it there.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I wondered if the velcro would add too much bulk on the right side. I didn't want the kindle sitting at an angle due to the velcro there....so it sits pretty much even?


Pretty much even. Nothing I'd notice if I wasn't looking specifically and if I do, yes, I can see there is _very_ slight angle. I really don't think it is in any way obvious though. But then, I'm the person who keeps picking it up by the back cover so maybe I'm not the one to ask. 

I agree there probably isn't a perfect solution. I really like the cover. The price sure beats some out there. It is small, sleek, light. But I wish it had a pocket and I really wish they had done a better job securing the Kindle to the back. Velcro was as close to a perfectsolution as I could come up with for me.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I think the glue dot is a good idea, but how would that come off of the inside fabric of the cover? I know it would rub right off of the kindle or skin, but not sure about the fabric.


I tried the glue dot this morning and it held beautifully; however, I was afraid that over time it might actually adhere too well and I wouldn't be able to raise the cover enough to dislodge the glue when I wanted to take my kindle out of the cover, so I removed it. The glue dot came off with no problem from the fabric. I'm still undecided about what to do. I can just see one of my grandchildren trying to pry it apart from the back cover.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for reporting back on the velcro and the glue dots. I'm not sure what to do yet either. I guess I need to go search my craft room and see if anything comes to mind that hasn't already been suggested. I love the cover and how light and compact it is, but this issue still bothers me. I'm so used to my Oberons where the kindles didn't move at all, that I'm afraid I'll pick this one up sometime not paying attention and end up moving it. I always treat my kindles/covers with care, but I don't want to have to use kid gloves every time I pick it up, or worry about someone else picking it up. Drats...Amazon had a great thing going on this cover if they would have just finished it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

My Kindle Clip arrived and it fits perfectly with my K3 and the lighted cover!!! The second photo was with the flash. In person, the K3 case is much darker and the clip doesn't really look that bad. 

kindle clip


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I like the clip better on the right side. (Sorry for the blur.)


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Is this the same clip that someone else said didn't fit the K3 w/ lighted cover?  Or a different one?  Do the clips vary a bit in size?  Now I'm confused.   

ETA:  I followed the link and it says it works w/ DX, K2 and K3 including the lighted cover, so what the heck - for $5 I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

kari said:


> Is this the same clip that someone else said didn't fit the K3 w/ lighted cover? Or a different one? Do the clips vary a bit in size? Now I'm confused.
> 
> ETA: I followed the link and it says it works w/ DX, K2 and K3 including the lighted cover, so what the heck - for $5 I'm going to give it a try!


I _think _it's the same clip. As far as I know, there's only one Kindle clip. I don't know if the clips vary in size or if the covers vary in thickness?? I was thrilled to find that it works for me.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

kari said:


> Is this the same clip that someone else said didn't fit the K3 w/ lighted cover? Or a different one? Do the clips vary a bit in size? Now I'm confused.


Yeah, that was my post and it didn't fit on my lighted cover because the back was too thick. So I'm confused too. However it does fit my new amazon non-lighted cover. So I don't know what to think, I'm just glad it seems to be working out for everyone.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Our beta testers have determined that the present clip works very well with the new Kindle 3 and both Amazon-branded covers (standard and lighted). Our product on Amazon.com (Smak-Dab Cover Secure Clip, listed in Electronics) is now approved for use on those products.  

I hope you enjoy!

Mark Diehl
Smak-Dab


This is the email I received from Smak Dab.

I also remember reading somewhere that the size could be adjusted down so maybe it can be adjusted up.  I sure do like the idea and since I have a graphite K3 and a black cover, maybe it won't look so out of place.  I have reached for my Kindle while the cover was open and put my fingers between the Kindle and the back cover.  Yikes!  I have to do something.  I'm going to order it and give it a try.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Graphite K3 Black cover, that's my set up, looks good.

Guess when I tried it on my lighted cover I could have bent it open a little.
The light didn't cut for me anyway. So all's well that end's well.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

This was their recommendation for adjusting the clip:

"The set angle of the flanges on the Cover Secure Clip provides power to hold the back cover and Kindle together. Those angles should be between 8 and 10 degrees toward the center of the clip. There may be some variation in leather covers, and occasionally the angles may need to be increased. This is easily accomplished following this procedure. 

Place the clip with the base down and the flanges up. With your fingers or thumbs, press the flanges inward toward each other to increase the angle, so that less space remains between the flanges. Don't increase the angle to the point that the clip is difficult to install."

Maybe it can also be adjusted the other way.
I just got my clip and amazon cover for my DX, and I love the clip.  I won't buy a cover again that uses the hinge system unless it has something to hold down the right edge or I use one of these clips.  For $5, I am a happy camper.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, my clip seems to be the best solution that's out there. I was hoping for something that wasn't as visible as the clip, but I guess it's the best option so far. My clip leaves little marks on my skin so I'll have to decide where I like it and leave it there.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks all for the clip reccommendations. I think I'll get one of those as I frequently find myself reaching between the Kindle and back cover.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I ordered one last night.  For $4.95, I think it's worth a try.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

For those who have not ordered their cover yet, it might be worth it to get the clip at the same time. Reason being, if you order the clip by itself, the shipping charge is $5.00 (.05 more than the clip itself). If you order both the clip and the cover, the purchase will qualify for Free Super Saver Shipping.


----------



## brandy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

tmeader said:


> I posted over at the Amazon discussion forum about this to get some other owners' opinions. Just wanted to see what everyone's take here was on the amount of wobble I have with my lighted case (particularly the top hinge). The concensus in the Amazon discussion seems to be that this isn't normal, so I've ordered a replacement case and will give that one a shot. Hopefully that's the issue, and not the slots in the Kindle itself. Anyhow, here's the video to show what I'm talking about:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OczTuhFBeyo
> 
> Absolutely loving my new Kindle other than this issue.


I'm also curious if others have a wobble in the top hinge of their lighted cover, and whether this is a problem. Mine looks pretty much exactly the same as the one in the video. Is this normal?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I am now using my replacement K3.  It has a little wobble on the bottom hook.  The first one did not.


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

I soooooo want a Kindle Clip now!!!
Doesn't appear to ship to Australia tho


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I want one too but they don't ship to UK either......


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I can order a couple of the clips to ship to me and then I can ship them out. I have Prime so they ship to me for free with 2-day shipping. I can't imagine that shipping via international First Class would be much of anything.  (I checked for Australia and the UK and it's $2.28.) 

Just let me know! If you'd want to pay via an Amazon gift card, you can just make it for the actual price of the item and the shipping. With PayPal, I'd have to check on the fees.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

*laughing* I actually wrote about this same issue in my review I posted. I used a few velcro circles. It seems to be fine. I glad I'm not the only one a little crazy about it  The clip idea looks good too... will see how that plays out with a few more people before deciding if I want to move to that idea, the velcro is working fine though.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I can order a couple of the clips to ship to me and then I can ship them out. I have Prime so they ship to me for free with 2-day shipping. I can't imagine that shipping via international First Class would be much of anything. (I checked for Australia and the UK and it's $2.28.)
> 
> Just let me know! If you'd want to pay via an Amazon gift card, you can just make it for the actual price of the item and the shipping. With PayPal, I'd have to check on the fees.


That is such a great idea for those outside the U.S. Very sweet of you.

My clip has been shipped and I will weigh in when I get it and have a chance to use it on my K3 with lighted cover.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I can order a couple of the clips to ship to me and then I can ship them out. I have Prime so they ship to me for free with 2-day shipping. I can't imagine that shipping via international First Class would be much of anything. (I checked for Australia and the UK and it's $2.28.)
> 
> Just let me know! If you'd want to pay via an Amazon gift card, you can just make it for the actual price of the item and the shipping. With PayPal, I'd have to check on the fees.


With paypal, you can use the personal tab, and check gift, that way there are no fees.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I think this video about the lighted Amazon cover is good, as it shows how the hinges work and how the Kindle attaches.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I received my Smak Dab clip this afternoon and it is now on my K3 with lighted cover.  The suggested placement is the top right corner but with the light, that is not an option.  I put it on the right side, above the < key for now.  The verdict- I like it.  The K3 has no give on the right side now.  The clip firmly holds it to the cover.  It is well worth the $4.95 price and I feel much better about the hinged cover now.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been in talks with Smak Dab over the past few days and the result is.......they now ship outside the US !!!!!1  SO I have ordered a couple for me in the UK.  They do it right from their website now for outside US, via paypal......


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Trilby, thanks for posting that video!


----------



## StormRider (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, some of you are pretty harsh.  Erin posted a great question and some of you blasted her for "having to find something to worry about" or "not having any common sense".  Seriously?

First off, the hinge thing is a known issue.  Therefore, her "worry" is well-founded.  Secondly, the new covers have not been redesigned in a way that totally takes care of the problem.  And third, just because we owners are careful does not mean that others around us are!  My BFF had her Kindle cracked when her husband picked it up the wrong way.  My mom lost hers when the grandkids grabbed it wrong.  And I can't even tell you how many people reach for mine out of curiosity, not just friends and co-workers but even total strangers.  And so on and so forth.

So, YES, Erin, I worry about this too and that is why I am sticking to strap-type covers only for now.  And I'm sorry that some people have such poor taste to think that they know everything.  Hope that doesn't keep you from coming back to these forums!!!


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

Most people were not harsh. The guy that posted about "finding something to worry about" didn't leave it at that—he added some good info about that extra clip thingie to alleviate concerns. As a side note, I think he's right in that people some people tend to worry more than they ought. But his point wasn't insulting—it struck me as largely reassuring. Summary, "It's not really something you need to worry about.... and he's an extra solution if you need."

As for the common sense commentator that was uncalled for. What was lacking there wasn't sense but courtesy and decency, at least in that instance. But, that attitude wasn't representative of but a sliver of the total posts.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I just got my lighted case and the clip works great with it.  It fits nice and snug, but not too tight.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Clip: Check
Amazon Lighted Case: Check
Kindle 3: Estimated delivery Sept. 17 - Hurray!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anybody have experience with hinge problems related to frequently removing the Kindle then putting it back? I purchased a cover for a few reasons; one being to protect the Kindle in my purse, another being to hide the ugly screensavers. But I _really_ like the size of the K3 and prefer to use it without the cover, so I'm always removing it then putting it back on when I'm done. Will this cause any problems? 
I'm leaning more and more towards an Oberon sleeve..... Can't wait to see them!


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

it is very easy to remove the kindle from the cases without any harm or wear.  You will have no issues with that aspect, I remove mine all the time and its fine, not a mark on it or loosening of the fit


----------

